# Best hog attractant????????????



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

What is your secret thing that brings'em in???????????? mine is fresh corn with a mix of sweet feed for horses and cattle and range pellets. Just wondered what was working for everyone else.....

Any hog worth killin is worth eatin>>>>>>>>>>>> if it's over 10 pounds that is.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Bucket of corn with a lid on it soaking in water for at least a month to let it sour.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Old Spice at the local bar


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We use to use sour corn, corn soaked in beer, water and yeast and then an old man told us his secret.

Dr. Pepper but we're cheap and use either the Wally World brand or the HEB brand...almost the same stuff. Put your corn in your bucket, pour a few cans of the soda water on it and let it sit and it only takes a day or two.

We're three weekends in a row now on having hogs in the trap. First weekend a nice 150 pound sow, second weekend another sow about the same size and 6 choats, the third weekend a nice sow about the same size as the others with 8 choats.

We never had that much action until we went to the sweet mix, go figure.

Good luck and have fun.

TH


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

*Jello*

I have baited hogs by digging a hole about 3' -4' deep pouring a 50lb bag of corn in it and as the corn is going in we would pour the powdered jello mix (normally strawberry) in with it. Once the corn and jello were in we could pour a 12pack of beer on the corn and cover it up with about a foot of dirt and pour another pack of jello and another beer on top of the dirt and spread some corn around the area. It drove the hogs ape @#$p!!!


----------



## steve35 (Aug 23, 2005)

I sure hope you use some inexpensive import beer that smells like a cheap...... nevermind. just hope its the cheap stuff


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Take a 4x4 post sink in the ground good, wrap screen around it very thick, and cover it with old motor oil. The hogs love this they use it like a scratching post and will try to get the oil on there skin, it's the same thing as them rubbing on a pine tree. But better check with your landowner before you do this they might not like this idea but does work!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I use 15-20# of corn, 2 packs of generic Jello(Strawberry, Cherry), quart of cheap beer, and water. Let it sit for about 2-3 weeks with a lid on the bucket, and it works great.


----------



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Corn sours very well but takes a while, if you dont want to wait very long try using milo it sours very quiclky and phew it gets very rank!!!!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Old Spice at the local bar


Bobby,

No offense, but I think your recipe is for attracting cougars (not hogs.) I'd stick with the sour beer recipe listed above, but mix with chicken wings instead of corn.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

onion juice mixed with the corn. but don't tell anyone


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Dude that cracked me up!!!!



Bobby said:


> Old Spice at the local bar


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of the time we use, AND IT WORKS WELL..... Corn in a bucket soaked with diesel fuel.

We also save all of our table scraps from big meals, plus old food, sour fruit/veggies, pretty much any "food" that would normally put in the trash. Once we have about 30-40lbs we slop that big frozen mess in the hog trap.....within a couple days the trap will be full-o-pigs.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

just dont know about eating a pig that has been eating Diesel. Bio Diesel may be allright though...


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Deer guts with corn spread on top.....Get's em everytime........


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

We normally just use corn, but when they get trap shy we will either use some jello mix (strawberry or cherry) or put a little vanilla extract in with the corn... on another note.... Do any of you DFW are guys want about a 40lb sow???? we have one in the trip and my buddy Bob doesnt want to fool with her...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Dry Jello Mix*

You guys using Jello, do you mix it dry and leave it dry?


----------



## hardheadkiller (Nov 18, 2004)

*Black Gold*

Go and check out Texasboars.com. The guy who runs that website sells this stuff called Black Gold. It blows everthing else away, hands down. Check it out and see what everyone has to say about it on there. -Kris-


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Batboy0068 said:


> just dont know about eating a pig that has been eating Diesel. Bio Diesel may be allright though...


I didn't say anything about eating them.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

A Sow In Heat...


----------



## warrington (Jul 24, 2006)

*?*

How Long After You Put Out The Jello Mix Before They Start Coming Around. Also How Long Will It Last.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Take a 4x4 post sink in the ground good, wrap screen around it very thick, and cover it with old motor oil. The hogs love this they use it like a scratching post and will try to get the oil on there skin, it's the same thing as them rubbing on a pine tree. But better check with your landowner before you do this they might not like this idea but does work!


While this might work well, it is HIGHLY illegal and will net you at the least hefty fines, and possibly JAIL time. Only place it is legal for you to put used motor oil is into a collection container for recycling. Game wardens can and will cite you this.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

hardheadkiller said:


> Go and check out Texasboars.com. The guy who runs that website sells this stuff called Black Gold. It blows everthing else away, hands down. Check it out and see what everyone has to say about it on there. -Kris-


I second this. See all the green grass in this picture? There had been corn out for a couple weeks before this, out of a spin feeder.










This is the same area (from a different view) 3 days after I started using the Black Gold.










With the BG, you really don't even need any corn.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

warrington said:


> How Long After You Put Out The Jello Mix Before They Start Coming Around. Also How Long Will It Last.


We dont normally bait any traps unless we know hogs are in the area.. IThe jello will last for a couple of days.. We use the jello dry.. some like to mix it w/ cheap beer.. If it doesnt get hit for a couple of days, we will stir it up and add a bit more to freshen it.


----------



## Big Gun (Mar 13, 2007)

Hog wild mixewd with peanut butter suspend it from a limb about 4 feet off the ground in the peanut butter jar, or use powdered jello usually the sweet brings them in.
BIGGUN


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Bret said:


> We dont normally bait any traps unless we know hogs are in the area.. IThe jello will last for a couple of days.. We use the jello dry.. some like to mix it w/ cheap beer.. If it doesnt get hit for a couple of days, we will stir it up and add a bit more to freshen it.


Hmmm, jello made from beer instead of water? Think I may have to try that this weekend. Anything left over, I may feed it to the hogs :tongue:


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Many times when we bait hog traps they ignore our bait initially, sometimes for the first 24 hours. I think they can smell us on the mix or in the area.

We've had good luck with this recipe. It's quick so you don't have to start brewing a week in advance or have a steaming bucket of corn stinking up your yard:

Put some corn - preferably Mummies Apple Corn, in a bucket, add Hog Wild (purchase at Academy), dilute with a little water - makes mixing the Hog Wild easier and makes it go farther. We pour it back and forth into another bucket to make the mixing a little easier.

Put it out. They'll love you for it and they'll hit it immediately. I think the Hog Wild covers up human scent.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I do a lot of hog hunting, I mean a lot. I've used tons of different attractants: hog in heat, sour corn, diesel corn, jell-o corn, mexican vanilla on corn, pancake syurp on corn, grim reaper, black gold, plain corn, fish guts in corn, various fruits and vegtables in different stages of decomposition, just to name a few.
Here's what I have found.....hogs eat like pigs. They are hungry all the time and will come to food. If they have a reliable food source they will come to it until they no longer have an expectation of finding food. If you don't have hogs then all the attractants in the world will not bring them in. They will travel many miles each night to find food. But they will find the easiest food first. They travel from deer feeder to deer feeder to eat all the corn they can find.

My recommendation is that you put up a deer feeder full of corn. Set it to go off at sun down. Hogs are mostly nocturnal. Be there 30 minutes before it goes off and be ready to shoot. Make sure your sniper position is down wind of the feeder. Remember the wind in Texas usually blows from the Southeast.
Post a game camera that takes pictures at night and you will find out what animals and at what time they are visiting your feeder.

Hogs are very smart and will get in a pattern. It is your job to pattern them. I have pictures on my game camera for many days in a row where the hogs are laying on the ground under the feeder 5 minutes before it is scheduled to spin. They know!! 

If the game camera shows that the hogs come in just before sun-up that is the time you hunt. If they come in at sun down that is the time you hunt. If they come in at 3am you have to make a decision...sleep or hunt.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

bearintex said:


> While this might work well, it is HIGHLY illegal and will net you at the least hefty fines, and possibly JAIL time. Only place it is legal for you to put used motor oil is into a collection container for recycling. Game wardens can and will cite you this.


Are you sure about this? What is your source?
Sure in the city limits our local governments require us to be nice but I don't know about East Texas.

I've been told by several people that this is a good method but nothing was mentioned about it being illegal.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Pouring Oil Into The Ground Is Not Enviromentally Safe And Is Against The Law. Same For Diesel Fuel On Corn. Don't Get Caught If You Are Doing It. Period! Black Gold Or Brush Corn Or Acorn Is All Safe To The Enviroment. You Can Get It From Texasboars.com. Good Stuff If The Hogs Are Present.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

go to the local pizza place or donut shop. get old bread or dough. mix in some strawberry gello and let sit in sun. old donuts will work too.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

85LoneStar said:


> Are you sure about this? What is your source?
> Sure in the city limits our local governments require us to be nice but I don't know about East Texas.
> 
> I've been told by several people that this is a good method but nothing was mentioned about it being illegal.


http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.TacPage?sl=R&app=9&p_dir=&p_rloc=&p_tloc=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=30&pt=1&ch=324&rl=4

(2) A person commits an offense if the person:

(A) intentionally discharges used oil into a sewer, drainage system, septic tank, surface water or groundwater, watercourse, or marine water;

(B) knowingly puts used oil in waste that is to be disposed of in landfills or directly disposes of used oil on land;

(C) knowingly transports, treats, stores, disposes of, recycles, markets, burns, processes, rerefines used oil within the state:

(i) without first complying with the registration requirements of this rule; and/or

(ii) in violation of rules for the management of used oil;

(D) intentionally applies used oil to roads or land for dust suppression, weed abatement, or other similar uses; 

(E) violates an order of the commission to cease and desist any activity prohibited by this section or any rule applicable to a prohibited activity; or

(F) intentionally makes any false representation in any document used for program compliance.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Last week I ordered hot sow urine from a place called Boarmasters.com. Got it and put it in a trap I built that has never caught, 3 months without a hog. Got a 250lbs boar two days later.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

one of the things you will find if you hunt the same feeder or baited area over and over is that the local pigs figure you out. if you are always putting scented corn out the day you are going to hunt they will avoid it. because when they come to non-scented corn that comes out of the feeder 99% of the time they are safe.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

black gold is junk


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

*traps*

It really doesn't matter what u use.I u live close to a feed store or better yet a feed mill ,go ask them if the have scraps.And if u are trapping them make dure u put way more corn on the inside ,just a lil on the out side.And also if it is a new trap or new to the area.Then try this, lets say the door swings up and u use a stick or something to hold it and there back raises it as the come in.Take a rope wire or something and tie the door at that level and bait the trap as usual for a couple days.They will get use to it rubbing them and the feel safe.Use that same principal every way u can.Like if it us a big trip door then just tie it open for a few days.I also had to strat with the big pile right at the entrance before on a big ole boar.Thhen each day move it a lil further in.As for whoever said donuts that is one of the best i have seen and most of the time u can get them for free.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Im reading all of these attractants and there all corn or store bought stuff. Pigs are omnivorous. I've found that guts in a covered hole works pretty good. Use a Post hole digger or somthing pour guts in cover it up. The pigs will rute it up. Just an ole lil ole trick, can't let ya'll have all my secrets.
I know people who won't even shoot pigs in a trap because of blood and smell trust me the hogs won't mind it a bit.


----------



## Canyon_Lake_Carlos (Jul 18, 2006)

I used the hog wild stuff with big red and corn, used a post hole digger, dug a 3ft deep hole and filled 1/2 with the mix then covered it up and spread a little of the mix on top. Kept them comming back for weeks.


----------

